# Lizard show in Durham



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Attention all lizard keepers!

The Darlington / Tees Valley branch and Tyne and Wear branch of the International Herpetological Society are proud to sponsor and organise the NERRK "Crufts style" Reptile Show 2011.

It is to be held at; 

*East Durham College*
*Houghall Campus*
Houghall
Durham
County Durham
DH1 3SG

on Sunday October 23rd 2011 at 10am.

There will be a full program of events including "Crufts" style reptile show with classes for many lizards, and also trade stands, exhibitions etc. Many of the top breeders and well respected herpetologists will be in attendance - many are judging the classes!

This is the start for our plans for a Doncaster style show in 2012.

NERRK North east Reptile show 2011

Check out the link!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Lots of interest, if you have any queries post here or pm me!


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

v-max said:


> Attention all lizard keepers!
> 
> The Darlington / Tees Valley branch and Tyne and Wear branch of the International Herpetological Society are proud to sponsor and organise the NERRK "Crufts style" Reptile Show 2011.
> 
> ...


*We dont need another bloody show down south! We need one in Scotland as we have NONE. :banghead::evil::blowup: There are soooo many people I have spoken to that would love to go to a rep show, but can't get to one as theyre all too far away. I drive so I'm fortunate that way, but others cant get down to the likes of Donny. Plus do Durham really need one when Donny is just along the road?... :roll: *


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

LuLu said:


> *We dont need another bloody show down south! We need one in Scotland as we have NONE. :banghead::evil::blowup: There are soooo many people I have spoken to that would love to go to a rep show, but can't get to one as theyre all too far away. I drive so I'm fortunate that way, but others cant get down to the likes of Donny. Plus do Durham really need one when Donny is just along the road?... :roll: *


I think probably the best way forward for you is to join the IHS (if you are not already a member) and then form a branch of the IHS. The IHS shows are reliable and have the backing of the main body of the IHS. Then at that point you could organise your own show in your local area. Thats what we have done - there are two established branches covering the North east of England, we have joined forces and organised our own show. Its the best of both worlds, as a branch you can organise a monthly meeting (quite often in a pub!) for like minded enthusiasts to meet and also the option of organising a Doncaster style show in your own region.

The main committee of the IHS encourage geographical distance between shows, and as Durham and Doncaster are around 1.5 plus hours away from each other this is considered a large enough distance away. I would guess that they would clear a branch to do a show where you live, as again you must be at least that distance away from Durham. Durham is around an hour away from the Borders, maybe less, so its the closest at the moment that Scottish keepers can more easily get to.

I guess Im saying that its no good complaining that you dont have a show where you live, when really its quite an easy thing to sort yourself - you obviously feel strong about this issue - why not bite the bullet and have a go yourself? Hope that doesnt come across abrupt or rude, its not meant that way : victory:.


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

v-max said:


> I think probably the best way forward for you is to join the IHS (if you are not already a member) and then form a branch of the IHS. The IHS shows are reliable and have the backing of the main body of the IHS. Then at that point you could organise your own show in your local area. Thats what we have done - there are two established branches covering the North east of England, we have joined forces and organised our own show. Its the best of both worlds, as a branch you can organise a monthly meeting (quite often in a pub!) for like minded enthusiasts to meet and also the option of organising a Doncaster style show in your own region.
> 
> The main committee of the IHS encourage geographical distance between shows, and as Durham and Doncaster are around 1.5 plus hours away from each other this is considered a large enough distance away. I would guess that they would clear a branch to do a show where you live, as again you must be at least that distance away from Durham. Durham is around an hour away from the Borders, maybe less, so its the closest at the moment that Scottish keepers can more easily get to.
> 
> I guess Im saying that its no good complaining that you dont have a show where you live, when really its quite an easy thing to sort yourself - you obviously feel strong about this issue - why not bite the bullet and have a go yourself? Hope that doesnt come across abrupt or rude, its not meant that way : victory:.


*Not taken as rude at all. You've got a very valid point. Just myself personally, I dont have the time to be organising one.  I would have to propose the idea and then allow someone else to organise. Edinburgh to Durham is 138.8 miles and AA Route Finder calculates this to take 2 hr 57 mins. So yeah, I think we would probably have a chance of getting one. If someone goes ahead and tries to Organise. However that calculation is just Edinburgh. A lot of the rep guys I speak to that want a show are Glasgow. And some as far up as Aberdeen. Glasgow-Durham is 3hrs 13mins and thats doing 166.7 miles. Obviously then thats even further when you add on the extra 100miles and just under 2hours to go further on to Donny  Aberdeen, is miles and miles and miles away anyway, so you know where I'm going with this! lol I am already a member of the IHS yeah, so will just need to find the time to look into it and see if we Scots can sort something out! :2thumb:
*


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

LuLu said:


> *Not taken as rude at all. You've got a very valid point. Just myself personally, I dont have the time to be organising one.  I would have to propose the idea and then allow someone else to organise. Edinburgh to Durham is 138.8 miles and AA Route Finder calculates this to take 2 hr 57 mins. So yeah, I think we would probably have a chance of getting one. If someone goes ahead and tries to Organise. However that calculation is just Edinburgh. A lot of the rep guys I speak to that want a show are Glasgow. And some as far up as Aberdeen. Glasgow-Durham is 3hrs 13mins and thats doing 166.7 miles. Obviously then thats even further when you add on the extra 100miles and just under 2hours to go further on to Donny  Aberdeen, is miles and miles and miles away anyway, so you know where I'm going with this! lol I am already a member of the IHS yeah, so will just need to find the time to look into it and see if we Scots can sort something out! :2thumb:*


Richard Brooks, the guy behind Doncaster within the IHS is a good guy, and if he feels that there is a need for a show up there he will help and support. Likewise, I personally can help - for several years I used to organise the Darlington Reptile Show. And it goes without saying that the two branches of the IHS around here, once we have a show under our belts, will help all we can too!


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

v-max said:


> Richard Brooks, the guy behind Doncaster within the IHS is a good guy, and if he feels that there is a need for a show up there he will help and support. Likewise, I personally can help - for several years I used to organise the Darlington Reptile Show. And it goes without saying that the two branches of the IHS around here, once we have a show under our belts, will help all we can too!


*I appreciate that  Thank you! I will get on looking into organising! *


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

LuLu said:


> *I appreciate that  Thank you! I will get on looking into organising! *


No worries - and thanks for liking my post about Coast to Coast at Doncaster in November! See you there?!!


----------



## LuLu (Aug 13, 2011)

v-max said:


> No worries - and thanks for liking my post about Coast to Coast at Doncaster in November! See you there?!!


*Oh yes! I got offered about 20 million of the same leaflet last time!  I will be sure to pick up some more goodies from you again! *

*P.S - Started up a thread to gather a general interest from others about whether or not a Scottish show should go ahead :2thumb:*


----------



## keikoebe (Sep 22, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

LuLu said:


> *Oh yes! I got offered about 20 million of the same leaflet last time!  I will be sure to pick up some more goodies from you again! *
> 
> *P.S - Started up a thread to gather a general interest from others about whether or not a Scottish show should go ahead :2thumb:*


Tee hee! I put my Del Boy head on for the shows - I feel like I should be selling apples and pears on a market stall! Good fun! Be prepared for an avalanch of leaflets again!

I have just spoke to Richard from the IHS, he informs me that it would be impossible to do a show in Scotland due to the differences in the laws up there.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

keikoebe said:


> Interestingimage


 
Come along! It should be an exciting day with lots of interesting things to do!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the enquiries! All now responded to.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Things seem to be getting very buzzy now! Lots of excitement!

All enquiries now responded to!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------

